# Element Tribal



## andreas merlin (13. Mai 2007)

Habe ich am WE für meinen Bruder aufgebaut: 11,8 kg

Laufräder werden noch durch SLR mit NN 2.1 UST ersetzt.


----------



## hotknife (13. Mai 2007)

Da sag ich doch mal einfach lecker, das bike Deines Bruders.
Wirklich sehr sehr gelungen.

Seht nur zu, daß das bike Euch nicht unter dem Popo weggeklaut wird, zu dem Preis vom bike kaufen sich anderen einen Gebrauchtwagen.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2007)

Es gibt nen Element Thread und es gibt die Gallery ... ergo hättest du dich auch in diesen beiden Threads feiern lassen können. Egal weiter ...

Sehr schönes Bike, fand den tribal bisher nicht ganz so sexy aber nun muss ich das wohl nochmal überdenken  very nice bike!!


----------

